# My tribute to Neige, miss you girl...



## Neigesdad (Nov 15, 2009)

A video of the time we spent with our girl...


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Tears flowing..... 

So Very Deeply Sorry for your loss. What a GREAT and Moving video. Not a dry eye in our house right now. I hope the days ahead are filled with more smiles than tears. Thank you for sharing her life with us.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

A wonderful tribute to your girl. Must have been hard to put that together, thanks for sharing her life with us.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That was a great and well done tribute to your Neige.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

A beautiful tribute to a beautiful life spent together. I'm all teary... So sorry for your loss...*hugs* going out to you and your family


----------



## ggranelli (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Your photos were so reminiscent of our golden girl Brittany who crossed the bridge last May 4th. I fully understand what you're going through. Its been almost a year for us and we are still grieving. They all have a special place in our hearts.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

What a wonderful tribute. Those are the times that you will always remember and cherish.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful girl . . . I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Neige*

What a beautiful tribute to your girl, NEIGE.

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Neige, a lovely tribute to her - was doing ok watching it until the picture of her under the rainbow, and I am now off to find the tissues.

You have many wonderful memories of your times together and I hope that they will bring you comfort.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Neige


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

It took me a few days to come back and watch your video of Neige. She reminds me so much of Ruby. She was a beautiful girl and I know you miss her so much. Thank you for sharing the wonderful memories of your girl.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you so much for putting together and sharing this video of your girl. It definitely got the tears flowing. I know you miss your girl, but this was a great way to share your memories together.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your girl Neige. A very beautiful and touching tribute to her and the life you shared. I know she is missed........


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a wonderful tribute to your girl. You can tell how much she was loved and how much she is missed. The rainbow pics were perfect. Tears here too.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I can see that she had a happy, wonderful life with you. Sending you strength.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a gorgeous video for your girl. Your photos were so beautiful and perfect for the video. That song always makes me cry. You will treasure this for ever, even if it brings tears but eventually more smiles than tears. God bless you.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

Great tribute, drying off the tears
Truly sorry for your loss


----------



## Love Cassidy (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing. I am so sorry about your loss. Neige looked like she was loved and loved you. We lost our little girl on the 9th, so I understand what you're going through. I hope I have enough strength to put together such a lovely tribute for her.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. That is a beautiful tribute for your girl.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

What a beautiful story. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Your Neige was such a beautiful girl and you gave her such a special tribute. She knows how loved she is. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to your old friend. Thank you for sharing her with us.


----------



## Love Cassidy (Mar 21, 2011)

Neige's dad: I'm not able to PM (i'm still a new member), but thank you. Your video clip of your sweet Neige brought both a smile and a tear to my eye...and I guess that's to be expected (both smiles and tears when we think about them). I've been struggling putting together some pictures of Cassidy, but your love and tribute to Neige has inspired me. I'm trying to hold back tears, but I find that as I look at the videos and pictures, I'm smiling more often then crying. Of all the things I miss most about my little girl, I miss how much she made me laugh, and made me realize that the world really is a funny place through the eyes of a pup.

I can't believe your Neige loved butt rubs and that you thought her feet smelled like tacos!! They really are loving playing with each other and telling war stories about their owners.

One final story: when Cassidy was young, she loved taking baths. She would sit in a dry bathtub and cry until we would run the water and she could take a bath. Then she would splash and make a mess, and think that there was nothing more fun in the world. The simple things....

I hope you are doing well. Your Neige reminds me so much of Cassidy. Thank you again for your video.


----------

